# 17000 or 17110



## efuhrmann (Nov 30, 2009)

physician treated moloscum contagiosa with cryotherapy-which destruction code is appropriate?  I coded 17000 with 078.0 and "not a covered service" according to insurance company.  Of course, the patient says that the insurance rep told him it was not coded correct.  Now I second guess myself...


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Liz - 078.XX should be coded 17110.  17000-17004 are usually for AK's ("premalignant lesions").


----------



## efuhrmann (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so thankful you answer my questions, Lisa-you're the bomb!!


----------

